# Lazio - Bayer Leverkusen. 18 agosto 2015 ore 20.45. Tv Canale 5.



## Tifo'o (16 Agosto 2015)

Martedì per la Lazio ci sarà una sfida importante: l'andata dei play off di Champions League contro i tedeschi del Bayer Leverkusen. La Lazio ha fatto vedere delle amichevoli non proprio belle, in più c'è stata la sconfitta contro la Juve nella Supercoppa Italiana. Il Bayer, invece, ha già iniziato la Bundes con una vittoria per 2-1 contro Hoffenheim.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match in diretta su Canale 5 ed anche su Mediaset Premium. 

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Penso che finirà in pareggio. In Germania, poi, usciranno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che finirà in pareggio. In Germania, poi, usciranno.



Io ribadisco, che ce la faranno,  , sono della Roma io , però li sottovalutate troppo, hanno una bella rosa, e se all'Olimpico fanno l'impresa passano, il Leverkusen ha una squadra molto forte, sopratutto in attacco, ma la loro difesa balla


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Agosto 2015)

Il livello é simile, ma la mentalitá ed esperienza é nettamente dalla parte dei tedeschi, che imho vinceranno sia a Torino che a Leverkusen.



Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io ribadisco, che ce la faranno,  , sono della Roma io , però li sottovalutate troppo, hanno una bella rosa, e se all'Olimpico fanno l'impresa passano, il Leverkusen ha una squadra molto forte, sopratutto in attacco, ma la loro difesa balla


Hai fatto un analisi abbastanza corretta, peró devi anche calcolare il fattore europa. Le italiane sono scandalose delle volte.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il livello é simile, ma la mentalitá ed esperienza é nettamente dalla parte dei tedeschi, che imho vinceranno sia a Torino che a Leverkusen.
> 
> 
> Hai fatto un analisi abbastanza corretta, peró devi anche calcolare il fattore europa. Le italiane sono scandalose delle volte.



A Torino? 
Noi e voi dobbiamo sperare che escano così ci dividiamo il market pool che spettava alla lazio, tanto per il ranking è uguale visto che finirebbero in europa league dove potrebbero fare anche più che in champions.


----------



## devils milano (17 Agosto 2015)

Lotito prega di venire eliminato..almeno può incassare soldi con la cessione di Biglia e forse Felipe Anderson...


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Io non capisco come si sia potuto ritenere un sorteggio benevolo questo. Per me il Leverkusen li asfalta già all'andata.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il livello é simile, ma la mentalitá ed esperienza é nettamente dalla parte dei tedeschi, che imho vinceranno sia a Torino che a Leverkusen.
> 
> 
> Hai fatto un analisi abbastanza corretta, peró devi anche calcolare il fattore europa. Le italiane sono scandalose delle volte.


Beh effettivamente le italiane a volte anche se favorite, ( non è questo il caso), riescono nell'impresa di farsi eliminare in maniera clamorosa, ad esempio la Sampdoria col Vojvodina, l'Udinese col Braga, il Palermo dal Thun, la Lazio di qualche anno fa nel girone di Europa league più facile di sempre, il Napoli col Bilbao, la Juve con tutti pareggi nel girone di Europa league , ed infine noi con la peggiore figuraccia di sempre , eliminati ai play off di Europa League dallo Slovan Bratislava


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Beh effettivamente le italiane a volte anche se favorite, ( non è questo il caso), riescono nell'impresa di farsi eliminare in maniera clamorosa, ad esempio la Sampdoria col Vojvodina, l'Udinese col Braga, il Palermo dal Thun, la Lazio di qualche anno fa nel girone di Europa league più facile di sempre, il Napoli col Bilbao, la Juve con tutti pareggi nel girone di Europa league , ed infine noi con la peggiore figuraccia di sempre , eliminati ai play off di Europa League dallo Slovan Bratislava


Sí esatto, proprio a quello mi riferivo. Il Napoli l'anno scorso poteva vincere tranquillamente la coppa, o almeno arrivare in finale. Idem la Juve due anni fa, che invece si é suicidata con il Benfica. La Roma stessa 9 volte su 10 non prende 7 gol dal Bayern (o chi per lei). È che in europa cambiamo faccia, in modo negativo.



tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> A Torino?
> Noi e voi dobbiamo sperare che escano così ci dividiamo il market pool che spettava alla lazio, tanto per il ranking è uguale visto che finirebbero in europa league dove potrebbero fare anche più che in champions.


Ahahah ero stanco, volevo dire a Roma.   

Vero, sarebbe una situazione win-win sia per le nostre squadre che per il ranking UEFA. Quanto prenderebbero Juve e Roma in caso dovesse passare il Bayer?


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sí esatto, proprio a quello mi riferivo. Il Napoli l'anno scorso poteva vincere tranquillamente la coppa, o almeno arrivare in finale. Idem la Juve due anni fa, che invece si é suicidata con il Benfica. La Roma stessa 9 volte su 10 non prende 7 gol dal Bayern (o chi per lei). È che in europa cambiamo faccia, in modo negativo.
> 
> 
> Ahahah ero stanco, volevo dire a Roma.
> ...



Ho sentito 10 o 15 a testa.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che finirà in pareggio. In Germania, poi, usciranno.



io penso che perdono già questa a Roma


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sí esatto, proprio a quello mi riferivo. Il Napoli l'anno scorso poteva vincere tranquillamente la coppa, o almeno arrivare in finale. Idem la Juve due anni fa, che invece si é suicidata con il Benfica. La Roma stessa 9 volte su 10 non prende 7 gol dal Bayern (o chi per lei). È che in europa cambiamo faccia, in modo negativo.
> 
> 
> Ahahah ero stanco, volevo dire a Roma.
> ...



Circa una decina di mln a testa, forse anche qualcosa in più


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Circa una decina di mln a testa, forse anche qualcosa in più



Credo sui 12 milioni la Roma , la Juve mi sa 15 o più


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2015)

Forza Leverkusen


----------



## Hammer (17 Agosto 2015)

Non vorrei portare rogna, ma li vedo male.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come si sia potuto ritenere un sorteggio benevolo questo. Per me il Leverkusen li asfalta già all'andata.



per me rischiano una figura simile all'imbarcata che ha preso la samp qualche settimana fa.


----------



## Butcher (17 Agosto 2015)

0-2 Leverkusen.


----------



## DannySa (17 Agosto 2015)

Meglio se escono, in Champions non vanno a fare nulla mentre in EL possono dire la loro.


----------



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

1-1


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

Pagheranno il fatto che il campionato tedesco sia già partito a differenza del nostro. Se in casa prendono gol per me è già finita.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io ribadisco, che ce la faranno,  , sono della Roma io , però li sottovalutate troppo, hanno una bella rosa, e se all'Olimpico fanno l'impresa passano, il Leverkusen ha una squadra molto forte, sopratutto in attacco, ma la loro difesa balla



La difesa magari balla, ma giocare contro il Bayer è un "inferno" 
Livello di pressing incredibile, con gli attaccanti soprattutto che devono essere i primi ad aggredire gli avversari, se poi recuperano palla, visto che hanno qualità possono farti molto male. 
Fai veramente fatica a giocare contro di loro, ricordo un Bayer - Borussia, con il Dortmund che chiuse con il 44% di passaggi realizzati, con nessun giocatore della squadra di Klopp che arrivava al 60%. 
Lo stesso Atletico di Simeone nella gara di andata di Champions, chiuse con il 58% di passaggi realizzati.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La difesa magari balla, ma giocare contro il Bayer è un "inferno"
> Livello di pressing incredibile, con gli attaccanti soprattutto che devono essere i primi ad aggredire gli avversari, se poi recuperano palla, visto che hanno qualità possono farti molto male.
> Fai veramente fatica a giocare contro di loro, ricordo un Bayer - Borussia, con il Dortmund che chiuse con il 44% di passaggi realizzati, con nessun giocatore della squadra di Klopp che arrivava al 60%.
> Lo stesso Atletico di Simeone nella gara di andata di Champions, chiuse con il 58% di passaggi realizzati.


Azz allora si mette male


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)

*Lazio * (4-3-3): Berisha - Basta, De Vrij, Maurício, Lulić - Onazi, Biglia, Parolo - Candreva, Klose, F. Anderson 

All. Pioli

*Bayer* (4-2-3-1): Leno - Hilbert, Tah, Papadopoulos, Wendell - Bender, Kramer - Bellarabi, Çalhanoğlu, Son - Kiessling 

All. Schmidt


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

Per me la Lazio è uno squadrone


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

Palo di Bender


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

Palo di Klose a porta vuota


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2015)

Doveva segnare qua


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Lazio a Bayer giocano con Felipe Anderson e Bellarabi e noi andiamo in giro con i Bonaventuras


----------



## juventino (18 Agosto 2015)

Mi aspettavo di più dal Leverkusen onestamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

Çalhanoğlu stava per sorprendere Berisha


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio a Bayer giocano con Felipe Anderson e Bellarabi e noi andiamo in giro con i Bonaventuras



Oramai ci siamo abituati alla mediocrità...


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

leverkusen gioca a calcio la lazio non mi pare...anzi fa il catenaccio...


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2015)

Bella squadra la tedesca. La Lazio deve darsi una svegliata visto che le capacità le avrebbe per far bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

paratona di Leno su Keita


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

una lazio cosi dove va in champions?


----------



## Sebaucho (18 Agosto 2015)

per me il gol del bayer era buono. Rivedendo i replay non riesco a capire perchè era in fuorigioco visto che è in linea. boo. Comunque alla Bay arena secondo me non escono vivi.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Grandissimo gol di Keita


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

grande keita!


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2015)

Gran gol


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

Gran gol di Keita. 1-0 Lazio


----------



## Sebaucho (18 Agosto 2015)

gran gol però in casa del bayer sarà un'altra storia


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2015)

Che gol Keita!


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Agosto 2015)

che fenomeno keita. 

come fanno a non voler puntare su di lui ?


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Un gol "Ccezionale"


----------



## Dany20 (18 Agosto 2015)

Keita è un talento pazzesco. Deve giocare con continuità.


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che fenomeno keita.
> 
> come fanno a non voler puntare su di lui ?



E' lui che se ne vuole andare. 
Per chi lo prende c'è comunque il rischio di ritrovarsi un altro Balotelli.

Il Milan potrebbe farci un pensierino. 15 milioni costa Pjaca, 15 milioni costa Keita. C'è solo da riflettere e scegliere.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Agosto 2015)

Che se magnato Anderson.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2015)

Ottima vittoria della Lazio, sarà dura al ritorno in Germania ma almeno così c'è qualche concreta possibilità di andare alla fase a gironi.


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' lui che se ne vuole andare.
> Per chi lo prende c'è comunque il rischio di ritrovarsi un altro Balotelli.
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe farci un pensierino. 15 milioni costa Pjaca, 15 milioni costa Keita. C'è solo da riflettere e scegliere.



eh lo so ma chi mandi via matri cerci?Questi non li schiodi perche nessuno li vuole.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' lui che se ne vuole andare.
> Per chi lo prende c'è comunque il rischio di ritrovarsi un altro Balotelli.
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe farci un pensierino. 15 milioni costa Pjaca, 15 milioni costa Keita. C'è solo da riflettere e scegliere.



Non capisco che cosa abbia in comune con Balotelli.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' lui che se ne vuole andare.
> Per chi lo prende c'è comunque il rischio di ritrovarsi un altro Balotelli.
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe farci un pensierino. 15 milioni costa Pjaca, 15 milioni costa Keita. C'è solo da riflettere e scegliere.



mi sembra più serio di balotelli. 
almeno lui vuole andare via per giocare, a balotelli sta bene fare tribuna e fare la vita da bimbominkia.


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2015)

Vittoria importante ottenuta con il solito gioco all'Italiana,ovvero catenaccio e contropiede.Stavolta è andata bene,ma in Germania potrebbe essere un'altra storia.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Agosto 2015)

Devo fargli i complimenti , sono stati bravi a sfruttare le amnesie della loro difesa, ( movimenti difensivi degni del peggior Arsenal  ) , e li hanno infilarli , bravi, ma devono stare attenti , il ritorno è tosto, chiedere all'Atletico che. L'anno scorso rischiò l' imbarcata contro di loro in casa del Bayer.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Agosto 2015)

Vittoria importante, sono felice per la Lazio. Ma per il passaggio del turno continuo a vedere favoriti i tedeschi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Vittoria importante, sono felice per la Lazio. Ma per il passaggio del turno continuo a vedere favoriti i tedeschi.



La Lazio è favorita secondo me , e anche se sarà difficile , se fanno un gol è fatta


----------



## Aragorn (18 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> La Lazio è favorita secondo me , e anche se sarà difficile , se fanno un gol è fatta



Stai gufando


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stai gufando



Giuro di no, anzi fra tutti gli scettici io sono stato il primo a dire che se la giocavano alla pari , e che in casa erano favoriti


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

ottimo risultato ma alla bayarena sarà una battaglia


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ottimo risultato ma alla bayarena sarà una battaglia


Voleranno madonne


----------



## danjr (19 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vittoria importante ottenuta con il solito gioco all'Italiana,ovvero catenaccio e contropiede.Stavolta è andata bene,ma in Germania potrebbe essere un'altra storia.


È di solito paga poco il gioco all'italiana contro i tedeschi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

A questo punto avranno due risultati su tre in Germania, hanno ottenuto veramente un grande risultato, speriamo bene, non sarebbe male aprire la stagione con una tedesca sbattuta fuori e un'italiana ancora in CL, anche se alla fine della stagione, probabilmente, il Leverkusen in EL porterebbe più punti di una Lazio in CL.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Agosto 2015)

Mi chiedo quale partita abbiate visto. Parlate del Leverkusen come se avesse fatto chissà quale partita, come se avesse proposto calcio champagne. Ma dove??? La Lazio ha giocato decisamente meglio, ha sbagliato pure più occasioni ed ha stra meritato di vincere. Anzi l'1 a 0 sta pure stretto ai Laziali. Per l'amor di Dio qualche occasione l'ha avuta pure il Bayer, ma la Lazio nel complesso ha giocato meglio. Vittoria meritata. Spero che riescano a passare in Germania. In difesa fanno ridere i polli i Tedeschi.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Partita pessima. Tasso tecnico del Leverkusen superiore, una Lazio che ha provato a fare la partita e poi è passata al catenaccio pieno. Troppi errori difensivi dei tedeschi. Arbitraggio palesemente a favore di quest'ultimi, tranne per il gol che non mi è parso in fuorigioco. Se non fosse stato per Keita si giocava per lo 0-0. Come ho già detto fa benissimo a non ascoltare Pioli che lo vuole a perdere tempo a fare il terzino e a rientrare di continuo. Allenatori così sono la morte del calcio italiano. Keita è offensivamente devastante e deve fare l'attaccante, non il difensore di fascia aggiunto. Comunque la Lazio ci farà fare una figura pessima in caso arrivi ai gironi. Spero che non passi anche perché così Juventus e Roma dividono il bottino per altri colpi di mercato.

Bellarabi ormai ha fatto lo step successivo e può diventare un top. Merita una big. Bender è un mediano modernissimo quanto sottovalutatissimo. Çalhanoğlu sarà tra i migliori trequartisti entro un paio d'anni.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Partita pessima. Tasso tecnico del Leverkusen superiore, una Lazio che ha provato a fare la partita e poi è passata al catenaccio pieno. Troppi errori difensivi dei tedeschi. Arbitraggio palesemente a favore di quest'ultimi, tranne per il gol che non mi è parso in fuorigioco. Se non fosse stato per Keita si giocava per lo 0-0. Come ho già detto fa benissimo a non ascoltare Pioli che lo vuole a perdere tempo a fare il terzino e a rientrare di continuo. Allenatori così sono la morte del calcio italiano. Keita è offensivamente devastante e deve fare l'attaccante, non il difensore di fascia aggiunto. Comunque la Lazio ci farà fare una figura pessima in caso arrivi ai gironi. Spero che non passi anche perché così Juventus e Roma dividono il bottino per altri colpi di mercato.
> 
> Bellarabi ormai ha fatto lo step successivo e può diventare un top. Merita una big. Bender è un mediano modernissimo quanto sottovalutatissimo. Çalhanoğlu sarà tra i migliori trequartisti entro un paio d'anni.



Il gol era in fuorigioco. Il giocatore del Bayer era dietro il portiere e tocca pure la palla. Wendell andava espulso per doppia ammonizione a fine primo tempo. La Lazio in attacco si è mangiata un paio di gol, quindi non direi proprio che hanno giocato per lo 0-0. Il tasso tecnico non è stato elevatissimo, ma è normale a questo punto della stagione. La Lazio per me ha giocato meglio, poi è calata un po' nel secondo tempo, ma nel complesso è stata superiore. Risultato giusto, anzi forse meritava un gol in più la Lazio. Sta volta non concordo con te, la Lazio per me non farà figuracce in Champions, ammesso che riesca a qualificarsi.
Concordo su Bender. Mi piace parecchio come calciatore. Il suo palo sta ancora tremando.


----------



## white (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Partita pessima. Tasso tecnico del Leverkusen superiore, una Lazio che ha provato a fare la partita e poi è passata al catenaccio pieno. Troppi errori difensivi dei tedeschi. Arbitraggio palesemente a favore di quest'ultimi, tranne per il gol che non mi è parso in fuorigioco. Se non fosse stato per Keita si giocava per lo 0-0. Come ho già detto fa benissimo a non ascoltare Pioli che lo vuole a perdere tempo a fare il terzino e a rientrare di continuo. Allenatori così sono la morte del calcio italiano. Keita è offensivamente devastante e deve fare l'attaccante, non il difensore di fascia aggiunto. Comunque la Lazio ci farà fare una figura pessima in caso arrivi ai gironi. Spero che non passi anche perché così Juventus e Roma dividono il bottino per altri colpi di mercato.
> 
> Bellarabi ormai ha fatto lo step successivo e può diventare un top. Merita una big. Bender è un mediano modernissimo quanto sottovalutatissimo. Çalhanoğlu sarà tra i migliori trequartisti entro un paio d'anni.




Sostanzialmente d'accordo con te su tutto apparte , sulla questione Keità/Pioli.
È Pioli a voler Keità attaccante , ed è Keità a voler giocare ala. 
Per questa incomprensione fino a ieri Keità era sul mercato. 
Dopo il gol , Lotito ha trovato la scusa per non comprare il Bomber e Keità rimane.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il gol era in fuorigioco. Il giocatore del Bayer era dietro il portiere e tocca pure la palla. Wendell andava espulso per doppia ammonizione a fine primo tempo. La Lazio in attacco si è mangiata un paio di gol, quindi non direi proprio che hanno giocato per lo 0-0. Il tasso tecnico non è stato elevatissimo, ma è normale a questo punto della stagione. La Lazio per me ha giocato meglio, poi è calata un po' nel secondo tempo, ma nel complesso è stata superiore. Risultato giusto, anzi forse meritava un gol in più la Lazio. Sta volta non concordo con te, la Lazio per me non farà figuracce in Champions, ammesso che riesca a qualificarsi.
> Concordo su Bender. Mi piace parecchio come calciatore. Il suo palo sta ancora tremando.


Beh, però non può giocare così con squadre più forti, come il Barcellona, o il Bayern , con loro catenaccio alla Chelsea di Di. Matteo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Agosto 2015)

Se la Lazio passerà il turno sarà un miracolo divino, ieri sera ha sofferto per gran parte della gara e non è stata per nulla brillante. Il gol non è venuto da un azione corale o altro, è arrivato perché Keita è una sceggia e perché Klose si è infortunato. Incrocio le dita per il ritorno perché la Lazio possa avere la stessa fortuna di stasera!


----------



## davoreb (19 Agosto 2015)

io ho visto una partita orrenda con la lazio che spesso non riusciva a fare due passaggi di fila e la buttava su.

il bayern in difesa mi ricorda la coppia zapata bonera.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io ho visto una partita orrenda con la lazio che spesso non riusciva a fare due passaggi di fila e la buttava su.
> 
> il bayern in difesa mi ricorda la coppia zapata bonera.



Il bayern ha 2 bei difensori , sia titolari che riserve, ma la fase difensiva fa hagare a spruzzo
E poi sei ingeneroso con la Lazio ( sebbene, essendo romanista non è che li sopporti più di tanto  )
Non è che il Bayer avesse fatto chissa cosa


----------



## O Animal (19 Agosto 2015)

La gioia di vedere una curva di razzisti esultare ad un gol di Keita e dopo 3 minuti fare ululati a tutti gli avversari di colore...

Regagliamogli un neurone e teniamoli 20 anni fuori dagli stadi... Bestie..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io ho visto una partita orrenda con la lazio che spesso non riusciva a fare due passaggi di fila e la buttava su.
> 
> il bayern in difesa mi ricorda la coppia zapata bonera.



Abbiamo visto la stessa identica partita, non so chi dice che la lazio ha meritato che partita ha visto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Abbiamo visto la stessa identica partita, non so chi dice che la lazio ha meritato che partita ha visto.


Dai, entrambe hanno giocato male, mica il Bayer ha giocato bene , la Lazio è stata fortunata a trovare quel gol grazie a Keita, per il resto , questa finiva 0-0


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dai, entrambe hanno giocato male, mica il Bayer ha giocato bene , la Lazio è stata fortunata a trovare quel gol grazie a Keita, per il resto , questa finiva 0-0



Hanno giocato male tutte e 2 ma secondo me l'atteggiamento della lazio era quello di una squadra che puntava allo 0-0 mentre il Bayer ha fatto la partita e la voleva vincere, gli ho visti più determinati , il risultato giusto sarebbe stato il pareggio però questo è il calcio, io non capisco solo chi dice che la lazio ha meritato di vincere quando in realtà non facevano 2 passaggi di fila e spazzavano il pallone avanti a casaccio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Hanno giocato male tutte e 2 ma secondo me l'atteggiamento della lazio era quello di una squadra che puntava allo 0-0 mentre il Bayer ha fatto la partita e la voleva vincere, gli ho visti più determinati , il risultato giusto sarebbe stato il pareggio però questo è il calcio, io non capisco solo chi dice che la lazio ha meritato di vincere quando in realtà non facevano 2 passaggi di fila e spazzavano il pallone avanti a casaccio.


Beh, però la Lazio ha avuto grandi occasioni, più del Leverkusen , il Bayer non riusciva a giocare come voleva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

La Lazio non ha meritato ma il Leverkusen nemmeno a parte un paio di occasioni in più, infatti il risultato giusto sarebbe stato lo 0-0, però brava e fortunata la Lazio a sfruttare con Keita l'errore difensivo di Papadopoulos che ha poi messo lo stesso Keita 1 vs 1 con Tah.
Si potrebbe pensare ad una grande intuizione di Pioli se non fosse per il fatto che lo spagnolo è entrato soltanto dopo l'infortunio di Klose ma tant'è, con grande fortuna la Lazio ha portato a casa il risultato ma se è corretto dire che non l'abbiano meritato, è anche scorretto dire che il Leverkusen avrebbe meritato di vincere.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

. Quoto tutto


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2015)

La Lazio ha fatto la partita che doveva fare, l'importante era cercare di vincere e non prendere assolutamente gol.


----------



## davoreb (19 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Abbiamo visto la stessa identica partita, non so chi dice che la lazio ha meritato che partita ha visto.





Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dai, entrambe hanno giocato male, mica il Bayer ha giocato bene , la Lazio è stata fortunata a trovare quel gol grazie a Keita, per il resto , questa finiva 0-0



io andavo un po' oltre il fatto chi abbia meritato perchè il bayer ha giocato meglio ma la lazio ha avuto più occasioni sopratutto grazie alla difesa del bayer, per me hanno fatto entrambe malissimo infatti la partita a volte era inguardabile (molto simile a quelle del milan dell'anno scorso).

Felipe Anderson ha provato una marea di dribbling a dir poco fantasiosi sbagliandoli tutti, se lo faceva el shaarawy era un giocatore finito.

Sono rimasto molto deluso dalla Lazio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io andavo un po' oltre il fatto chi abbia meritato perchè il bayer ha giocato meglio ma la lazio ha avuto più occasioni sopratutto grazie alla difesa del bayer, per me hanno fatto entrambe malissimo infatti la partita a volte era inguardabile (molto simile a quelle del milan dell'anno scorso).
> 
> Felipe Anderson ha provato una marea di dribbling a dir poco fantasiosi sbagliandoli tutti, se lo faceva el shaarawy era un giocatore finito.
> 
> Sono rimasto molto deluso dalla Lazio.


Ah ok , non avevo capito , che intendevi quello


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma Papadopoulos è quello che veniva spacciato per fenomeno dagli esperti di calcio di mezzo mondo?
A me sembra la versione scarsa di Ranocchia


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ma Papadopoulos è quello che veniva spacciato per fenomeno dagli esperti di calcio di mezzo mondo?
> A me sembra la versione scarsa di Ranocchia



Ahia , quest' insulto è pesante


----------



## raducioiu (19 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me passa il Leverkusen.


----------

